# Carbon Fiber Splitters INSTALLED!



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Guys/Gals, I finally had some time to install the splitters. They look awsome and give the Cruze a more agressive look lol:grin:. I installed them late last night so I couldnt take any pics. My car right now is at my dealership getting an oil change (and of course theres a HUGE line) but as soon as I get it back in 2 hours I will upload A LOT pictures for everyone to see. Sorry for the long wait, I've just been really busy with work . 

Let me know what you guys think about the splitters:go:!
Check this thread back in 2 hours and pics will be uploaded!
Thanks guys/gals.

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Tease...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pictures are here!!!arty:arty: Sorry for the delay guys/gals. Had some time to snap some pics of the splitters. 

I might shift them over a bit (about an inch to the outside of the bumper)

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

:th_salute::th_salute::th_salute:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would have lined up the back of them with the wheel well... otherwise they look good! Especially with your taupe grey coloring.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah i was planning on lining it up like that however if i line them up with my wheel well the front sticks out a bit, like you see the bolt hole. I bought universal because no one has made these that actually fit the cruze. 
Ill probably just end up waiting till someone comes out with these haha. I was just getting bored of my front bumper. 

Thanks for the tips boats


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

*Confused*

I'm not loving these. What so they do? They don't seem to match the contour of the car at all. I guess I was expecting some sort of air dam or front lip spoiler.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice!




shawn672 said:


> Tease...


You're one to talk!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> You're one to talk!!!


I LOL'd...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks JDM! These were the only option I had lol, so its better then nothing. 

Ill wait till something else gets released for the Cruze. 

And for Shawn...Sorry I was late, they took a long time at my dealership to change oil?:th_down:, so thats why I was late lol. 

But I did post them today like I promised haha:th_salute:

CHEVYCRUZE RS




JDM-USDM Love said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't like it.. not my taste :/
Was hoping for more of an extended lip or something


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I gotcha Shawn, something about it has me liking it lol


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

You need a giant aluminum wing and a stick on hood scoop now...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You need a giant aluminum wing and a stick on hood scoop now...


OOOOOHHHHH, BUUUURNNNN!!!! lol


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah I gotcha Shawn, something about it has me liking it lol


I got to tell you, of all the mods you have done and talked about, this is the first one I am going to say this about.

Makes the Cruze look cheap, don't know why, maybe its how they sit.

Sorry Chevycruze, not trying to be mean, just didn't know how else to say it.

EDIT......

Actually, the front look ok, its the side view that kills it in my opinion. No sure if you can place them different.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, dude, but those give your front end a rather cheap look. You can tell they are universal and not designed with a Chevy Cruze in mind. I'm glad you like them, though, and at the end of the day, I suppose that is all that really matters.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> I'm glad you like them, though, and at the end of the day, I suppose that is all that really matters.


AMEN! lol If all cars were meant to be the same or conform, there wouldn't be such a large aftermarket!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright, I've gotta post my ignorance here.... What the heck are those for and what dot they do???


----------



## rich67 (May 10, 2011)

Ugh!!!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Alright, I've gotta post my ignorance here.... What the heck are those for and what dot they do???


Those or a splitter in general?

A splitter that is designed for functional use on a vehicle provides additional down-force to the front end of a car. Think of it like a spoiler for the front.

The ones in the OP are purely cosmetic, though.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Just my 2 cents, those just make the car look cheap and crappy. You say its better than nothing, but i thing inthis case, nothing, is better. If they actually served a purpose, id say go forit. Otherwise.... But hey, to each their own


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel you guys, thanks for your honest opinions lol. Im going to move them around a bit see what I can do, until they actually have ones made for the Cruze. 

Im looking into the carbon fiber hood so maybe they'll turn out "OK".


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Umm, having installed splitters on cars before... I can say you only messed up in the most important area: Making them straight. As in, parallel to the sides of the car body.

Here's one example: http://www.yourhotcar.com/productImages/1235523552349186.jpg


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If it looked like the link Nightdrv just posted (which is what I was expecting).. I'd like it


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I feel you guys, thanks for your honest opinions lol. Im going to move them around a bit see what I can do, until they actually have ones made for the Cruze.
> 
> Im looking into the carbon fiber hood so maybe they'll turn out "OK".


A real carbon fiber hood is a legit mod. Generic made in china ebay parts bolted to your car is not...


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Those or a splitter in general?
> 
> A splitter that is designed for functional use on a vehicle provides additional down-force to the front end of a car. Think of it like a spoiler for the front.
> 
> The ones in the OP are purely cosmetic, though.


Thanks for the explanation bvbull200. Kinda what I thought, but (no disrespect to the OP) those look completely counter productive to the front end of the Cruze being as aero as possible.

To each their own tho...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, "real" carbon fiber. Why would you buy fake CF parts lol? The hood off eBay is complete junk.

Im looking for different types of splitters for my Cruze, I like the splitter look. Having to find them off ebay, and fitting the Cruze is kinda hard. So ill take my time.

CHEVYCRUZE RS



Skilz10179 said:


> A real carbon fiber hood is a legit mod. Generic made in china ebay parts bolted to your car is not...


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah, "real" carbon fiber. Why would you buy fake CF parts lol? The hood off eBay is complete junk.
> 
> Im looking for different types of splitters for my Cruze, I like the splitter look. Having to find them off ebay, and fitting the Cruze is kinda hard. So ill take my time.
> 
> CHEVYCRUZE RS


The only carbon fibers hoods for the Cruze that I've seen (including ones on ebay) are made by VIS, which is a good company. Why would you think they are junk?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah the ones by Vis are great. I was thinking some other ones off eBay that werent made by Vis. Unless im seeing things lol. 
You think those hoods are good for our cars? Im looking into that. 
Plus I gotta take off my splitters since I pissed off the CruzeTalk Community lol
Sorry guys/gals. 


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yeah the ones by Vis are great. I was thinking some other ones off eBay that werent made by Vis. Unless im seeing things lol.
> You think those hoods are good for our cars? Im looking into that.
> Plus I gotta take off my splitters since I pissed off the CruzeTalk Community lol
> Sorry guys/gals.
> ...


I can't say for sure that the cruze hood will be good but most of the VIS stuff I've seen before was good quality and actually fit without any modification. Their hoods are typically 50% lighter than stock, which should be the main reason for wanting one.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

VIS has always been quality in my book... My friend is running a 8 year old VIS hood on his DC2 Integra Type R still...


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

In my opinion, you have placed the canards wrong, they are flushed with bumper how the air suppose to split. i would prefer/suggestion place them perpendicular to the corner of the bumper.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

sorry, Ima vote nay on this one too. IMO, those have a function with some racing applications and visual form with some others, but in this instance, there are neither.

But hey, I give the big thumbs up for actually going out and trying something different!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> yeah the ones by Vis are great. I was thinking some other ones off eBay that werent made by Vis. Unless im seeing things lol.
> You think those hoods are good for our cars? Im looking into that.
> Plus I gotta take off my splitters since I pissed off the CruzeTalk Community lol
> Sorry guys/gals.
> ...


Why would you remove them if you say that you like them? Do you do these modifications for your approval or "ours"? Would you add something that you thought looked terrible but a message board said looked good?

I'm sorry this thread wasn't met with the sort of applause you were looking for, but to **** with us and our online opinions. If you like the look, keep them on.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this a joke? Those things look awful. Why do people think that just because you put something on your car, that it makes it more cool?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

idea = great
implementation = epic fail


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Idea = Retarded


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ummm*

You're doing it wrong...










This is an example of the correct way to add side splitters to your front bumper. The idea is to catch more headwind and create negative lift at high speeds, helping glue your front end to the road. All your doing with yours is creating increased drag, reducing gas milage, and making it look like your bumper is about to fall off...

Just because you can bolt something to your car, doesn't mean you should...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Like I said before, Im keeping then on UNTIL someone makes them that fit our cars. And relax, geeeez, I wanted to try something "different". LOL


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Like I said before, Im keeping then on UNTIL someone makes them that fit our cars. And relax, geeeez, I wanted to try something "different". LOL


Well, you could take a rear strut bar and jam it into your roof so it sticks out like an antenna. That would be different, and still using a part in a manner other than intended.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

*This Thread.....*

is really pretty funny. it's provided me with some laughs over the last few days. 

Ok, CruzeRS, you only have two options at this point. Either take them off and admit failed execution, orrrrrrrrr add more of them in equally awkward places just to spite all who subscribe to this thread. I like option 2. Eventually your cruze may look like the butt ugly Neon plowman uploaded. Tacky IMO.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

bighamms said:


> is really pretty funny. it's provided me with some laughs over the last few days.
> 
> Ok, CruzeRS, you only have two options at this point. Either take them off and admit failed execution, orrrrrrrrr add more of them in equally awkward places just to spite all who subscribe to this thread. I like option 2. Eventually your cruze may look like the butt ugly Neon plowman uploaded. Tacky IMO.


You know how hard it was to find a picture of a car with side splitters that wasn't garbage? Nobody puts side splitters on... People who actually use them for performance use the front lip full face splitter. I like your idea though. He should put them on his rearview mirrors, windshield wipers, gas cover... I can't imagine how many horsepower that will add... :bowdown:


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

He should put them on his rearview mirrors said:


> Haha, classic. That would be funny as sh*t. Reminds me of the early 90's when the cool kids would put those fugly neon louvers on their windshield wipers because it matched the neon zigzag antenna and valve stem caps... Oh, good times. Maybe it's time to think about adding a single DIN pullout Pioneer deck...remember when people would carry those bad boys around. You'd be behind one of these guys at the checkout and he would drop his massive pull out on the countertop to let everyone know he had the bumpin system. ****, i'm getting all teary eyed.
> 
> @cruzeRS...hey man, i hope you know we are just messing with you. If you like them, roll with them. But just a thought, you have the RS which is already a cool looking car. I would debadge it, add a tune and CAI and you've got yourself a descent little sleeper. It's always fun to destroy another car when they aren't expecting it... not so much fun to be destroyed after you pulled up looking like a super mod'd transformer...Again, only my opinion.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

haha, i got you man. I just wanted to try it out. I took them off and going to sell them to a local friend OR possibly trade him...... :signs015:


CHEVYCRUZE RS

No hard feelings here guys/gals. We are here to give other people your opinions and thats totally fine with me lol. I knew it was stupid but I was willing to **** with my Cruze

Cheers





bighamms said:


> Haha, classic. That would be funny as sh*t. Reminds me of the early 90's when the cool kids would put those fugly neon louvers on their windshield wipers because it matched the neon zigzag antenna and valve stem caps... Oh, good times. Maybe it's time to think about adding a single DIN pullout Pioneer deck...remember when people would carry those bad boys around. You'd be behind one of these guys at the checkout and he would drop his massive pull out on the countertop to let everyone know he had the bumpin system. ****, i'm getting all teary eyed.
> 
> @cruzeRS...hey man, i hope you know we are just messing with you. If you like them, roll with them. But just a thought, you have the RS which is already a cool looking car. I would debadge it, add a tune and CAI and you've got yourself a descent little sleeper. It's always fun to destroy another car when they aren't expecting it... not so much fun to be destroyed after you pulled up looking like a super mod'd transformer...Again, only my opinion.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

@cruzeRS... you are a good sport my friend. I wish I had a pic of one of my first cars. '82 Olds Omega. Couldn't afford rims so I put a pair of 5 star hubcaps on it. But I didn't stop there. Oh no. Chrome trim door protectors and a Jensen Base Tube in the trunk. Heavy hitter.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL...I've enjoyed following this thread...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol gman, Same here. I love hearing what others have to say, thats why we all joined this forum correct? 
If I was a bad sport (or anyone else was) then this forum would just begin fights always. You guys told me straight up, not calling me an idiot or stupid or anything like that, so I respect you guys. 
Thanks for your honest opinions. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS
All the best!


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for being a good sport, I have very little tact, so some people take my comments wrong. 


But seriously, take those things off.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't get pissed off about the splitters lol I was thinking about getting them too. I just never put them on before so thanks for doing it so i know. The carbon fiber hood is on my list of things to buy to bring the weight down.

Has anyone found a carbon fiber trunk???


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nope, no trunk yet. I wish lol


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Talk about alot of hate going on here.... Geezus. The guy installed splitters all wrong, accepted his fault like an adult, and you guys are *still* raging on about it?! Get a f*ing life! 

All he has to do is simply turn them and make them straight! (and align with the fender well).


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

2011 Chevy Cruze Body Kits


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

I believe the usdm term for rice is kraft dinner! Adding a body, big wing, splitters, to a family sedan is about as cheesy as kraft dinner IMO


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> I believe the usdm term for rice is kraft dinner! Adding a body, big wing, splitters, to a family sedan is about as cheesy as kraft dinner IMO


agreed!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Those splitters are looooong gone, lol.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i know i pissed off the cruzetalk community with those stupid splitters and im sorry lol,
never again........i promise


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Apology accepted lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I think splitters could look nice with the right lip kit, I'd be willing to try something. Of course, I'd be tweaking forever to make sure they're right before I actually posted anything...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol


----------

